# US Navy frees Iranian Hostages



## mike_cos (Jan 7, 2012)

For more than a month as a hostage of Somali pirates, 13 Iranian sailors were freed by the Americans in the waters of the Strait of Hormutz. A story passed over in silence by the media in Tehran, if you do not joke with a short story by the national news agency IRNA. The operation was to announce the Pentagon explaining that the 15 pirates were arrested. The operation conducted by the destroyer USS Kid, one of the warships to transit through the Persian Gulf where the tension in recent weeks has skyrocketed to the Iranian missile testsand threats of closing the system of maritime traffic in Hormutz. "It's like if you had been sent by God," said one of the Iranian sailors, Fazel Ur Rehman, 28 years, the U.S. military, as reported by The New York Times had a correspondent and a photographer on board the aircraft carrier.
Well done!.. your thought?


----------



## Chopstick (Jan 7, 2012)

America's Navy: A Global Force For Good.


----------



## QC (Jan 7, 2012)

All ship and aircraft commanders have an obligation to assist those in danger of being lost at sea. This long recognized duty of mariners permits assistance entry into the territorial sea by vessels, and, under certain circumstances, aircraft, without permission of the coastal state to engage in bona fide efforts to render emergency assistance to those in danger or distress at sea. This right is independent of the right of innocent passage, transit passage, and archipelagic sea lanes passage and is recognized in Article 18.2 of the 1982 U.N. Convention on the Law of the Sea. These efforts to render assistance must be undertaken in good faith and not as a subterfuge. This right applies only when the danger or distress is reasonably well known. It does not extend to entering the territorial sea to conduct a search.

http://www.uscg.mil/international/affairs/Publications/MMSCode/english/Chap9.htm


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 7, 2012)

Good on the Navy for rescuing the Iranian crew, it's important to remember that even though the Iranian gov is completely fucked, their people are not all bad. There are good people in Iran and just because their government is a bunch of cock-munchers, doesn’t mean we should not help their citizens when we can (such as in this instance).

I am sure the Iranians will attempt to put some kind of swing on this, to make it like the US is faking the funk here. But to me, this is one of the very reasons I love our country and military so much. The fact that we will go out of our way to assist people in need, even when it may seem dumb to others. It’s like the combat medic who shoots the enemy and after they are neutralized, immediately tries his/her hardest to keep that enemy alive.

Our people are good hearted and caring people. Our Military is good, kind and humane, just as much as we are deadly. Seeing the picture of that Navy boarding crew being hugged by the Iranian fisherman says it all for me.

Congratulations to the sailors who made this wonderful impression on the world and keeping up the honor within the history of the American Military. I am damn proud of those Sailors!


----------



## AWP (Jan 7, 2012)

Winning hearts and minds one...boat at a time?


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Winning hearts and minds one...boat at a time?


The big problem are the minds....probably you have to give them one....


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 8, 2012)

You confuse the people with the administration in charge of the country.


----------



## JohnnyBoyUSMC (Jan 8, 2012)

Agree with Ranger. A lot of iranian's don't have the same ill will towardsd the US and other countries like their govt does, the younger generation, the one that doesn't have the Iranian revolution stuff from the 70's ringing in their ears, and having access to the Internet, tend to not be quite as dilutedly brainwashed as people would think. Still, with the Iranian govt trying to clamp down even harder on their people's ability to access the Internet, might make things more difficult for them there. Can anyone say SOPA iranian style?


----------



## mike_cos (Jan 8, 2012)

Ranger Psych said:


> You confuse the people with the administration in charge of the country.


Said so in Iraq, A'stan and Libya too.. but things have not changed much..


----------



## HOLLiS (Jan 8, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> Winning hearts and minds one...boat at a time?


 
There is a thought, that only if the people with out their respective government could deal with each other, the world would be a better place.    Kudos to the US Navy, great job.    

Take the song, _Born to be Wild, _by Steppenwolf............. Change "Guns" to "politicians",    Find all the of Politics at once and explode them into Space.


----------

